# Max Payne 2 Developer won't start PLZ HELP



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

hi i got the max payne 2 developer and i start it and it comes up to the loading menu where you can choose your graphics card etc. and i click play and get the following error:

*Exception in engineInit:Unable to load save game "Files\Rockstar". File does not exist or it is not a valid savegame file.*

im gonna be creating a new mod so ur help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

make sure its

maypayne2.exe -developer

with a space between .exe and -developer


----------



## Dr3w (Aug 23, 2003)

once you get it working do the change character thing youll get a surprise when you see mona ; )


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

ya got it working. the shortcut was going to the wrong path. ya and lol i know about the mona thing ; ). anyways i was thinkin about doin a mod..got any suggestions for a theme? i was thinkin halo or somethin like that....


----------

